# newbie



## tily (Jan 28, 2022)

hello, from portugal


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 29, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 29, 2022)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## BadBunnyMerch452 (Apr 29, 2022)

Hello! Nice to meet you all! I'm Bunny, a newbie here. I'd like to be a par of the community.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 30, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## Julesbaby (May 27, 2022)

Hello nice to meet you all, I am JulesBeatIt, makeup artist in Egbeda, Lagos State.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2022)

Julesbaby said:


> Hello nice to meet you all, I am JulesBeatIt, makeup artist in Egbeda, Lagos State.


 Welcome!


----------

